

How to Deal With the Fear of Quitting Your Job in Order to Start Your Own Business - morbidkk
http://briankim.net/blog/2008/04/how-to-deal-with-the-fear-of-quitting-your-job-in-order-to-start-your-own-business/

======
morbidkk
There have been lot of startup advice from techies and hackers but this one is
something different and offers some good advice:

1)Simple Life: strip all the clutter in your life so your business can benefit
from your clear and undivided attention.

2)Marketing and sales is the lifeblood of any business and both factors are
hugely responsible for the success or failure in the beginning stages of any
business

